# Ober-Ramstadt & Umgebung - Suche Trails und schöne Wege



## pemelman (8. August 2008)

Servus!

Wohne in Ober-Ramstadt und bin grad am ausprobieren was die Gegend hier so hergibt. Primär fahren wir eigentlich schon sehr schöne Strecken (Ober-Ramstadt -> Darmstadt Böllenfalltor -> Ludwigshöhe -> Eberstadt -> Frankenstein etc.)
Dachte vielleicht gibts hier in naher Umgebung noch was zu Entdecken. Ich kenne den Fahrradweg Richtung Kuralp, ansonsten kann man direkt zum Frankenstein fahren über Beerbach.

Ist zwar schon einiges aber dachte vielleicht ist hier jmd der noch ein paar nette Sachen zum Anfahren kennt, evtl Richtung Odenwald...

Danke schonmal im voraus. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Greetz

Dennis


----------



## rgk7 (9. August 2008)

Hi,
wieso fahrt ihr denn richtung Darmstadt, gerade am Böllenfalltor und Ludwigshöhe iss doch nix, nur zu viele Fußgänger.
Wenn ihr nach Beerbach wollt würde ich über Waschenbach fahren. Beerbacher Steinbruch iss auch nicht schlecht.Hinten dran im Wald gibts ne schöne Abfahrt.

Wenn ich in Ober Ramstadt wohnen würde würde ich aber eher die andere Richtung einschlagen...halt richtung Odenwald. Neunkirchen oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pemelman (9. August 2008)

Deshalb frage ich ja 
Allerdings gibts von der Ludwigshöhe runter nach Eberstadt wirklich richtig geile Abfahrten, zwar nich so lang aber technisch auch anspruchsvoll. Ist richtig fun dort. Aber man muss ja nicht immer das gleiche sehen^^

Wo finde ich den Steinbruch? Vo Dorf aus gesehen südlich?


----------



## Tamtam (10. August 2008)

Die neunkirchner höhe kann ich noch empfehlen, fahre über modau an brandau vorbei nach lützelbach die neunkirchner höhe hinauf bei bedarf über den radarturm dann abwärts richtung gardernheim - brandau herchenrode zurück über modau nach ober ramstadt. Nicht allzu technisch aber so gut wie keine fußgänger und fast nur feld und waldwege mit leichen trailanteil.


----------



## pemelman (11. August 2008)

Danke für die Tipps.

Habe bisher schonmal den kompletten Wald Richtung Frankenhausen und Waschenbach erkundet. Habe einige nette Abschnitte mit Trails gefunden die wohl von Reitern benutzt werden. Ziemlich schlammig und nicht so steil bergab aber macht Spaß.
Das nächste mal fahre ich über Waschenbach hinaus und auch deinen Tipp Tamtam werde ich bald mal erkunden.


----------



## emzeh10 (27. August 2008)

hi pemelman,
hier ne schöne tour für dich:
nieder-ramstadt (hinter der ex-firma-scheuch) fährst du die mordach hoch und drüben kommst wieder runter (an der dortigen Therapieeinrichtung).dann gegenüber direkt steil hoch in den wald zum frankenstein. oben angekommen gegenüber des parkplatzes "steil" hoch in den wald und immer geradeaus den berg rauf. auf der kuppe im wald links herunter und dann richtung hundeplatz. von dort nach ober-beerbach in den ort rein und gleich hinter der ersten kneipe den "fussweg" rechts hoch. immer geradeaus und du kommst oben an steigerts raus (gibts gutes grohe bier) von dort den alten römerweg zurück nach ober-ramstadt. der ist besonders schön weil er fast immer auf dem berg/waldrücken langführt.
viel spass dabei.....


----------



## nitro.1337 (3. September 2008)

Gude, wohne auch in Ober-Ramstadt.
Ich fahr abundzu zum Felsenmeer, das ist ne geile Tour. Blöd ist nur dass ich bisher keinen Weg gefunden habe wie man die Straße meiden kann, d.h. man muss von Modau bis hinter Ernsthofen Straße fahren. Ich weiß aber dass es einen Waldweg gibt. Die Anfahrt lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall, weil das Felsenmeer runter ist halt echt geil. Zwar kein Frankenstein aber dafür alles natürlich. Mit nem HT kommt man da nicht leicht runter.


----------



## pemelman (3. September 2008)

nitro.1337 schrieb:


> Gude, wohne auch in Ober-Ramstadt.
> Ich fahr abundzu zum Felsenmeer, das ist ne geile Tour. Blöd ist nur dass ich bisher keinen Weg gefunden habe wie man die Straße meiden kann, d.h. man muss von Modau bis hinter Ernsthofen Straße fahren. Ich weiß aber dass es einen Waldweg gibt. Die Anfahrt lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall, weil das Felsenmeer runter ist halt echt geil. Zwar kein Frankenstein aber dafür alles natürlich. Mit nem HT kommt man da nicht leicht runter.



Versuche es mal hoch zum Naturfreundehaus, dann richtung Frankenhausen auf dem Radweg zur Kuralpe. Von dort aus weiss ich nicht genau wie man zum Felsenmeer kommt, aber sollte nicht so schwer sein. Jedenfalls musst du so nicht über Ernsthofen auf der Straße fahren. Hier gibts auch ne Menge Rundtouren durchsFelsenmeer und Frankestein. http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/ Ich hab mir jetzt ein GPS zugelegt 

Ach ja und Hardtail aufm Frankenstein is doch no Problemo. Muss ja nicht die Rinne sein, wir haben da die absolut schönsten Abfahrten gefunden. Falls du GPS hast oder ne Mapsource kann ich dir gerne die Daten unserer "Hausrunde" schicken  Super hoher Trail Anteil!


----------



## nitro.1337 (3. September 2008)

Du hast Recht, der Weg müsste klappen. Und danke für die Seite, da schau ich mich auch mal um. Ich mache nur gerade ne kleine Verwandlung durch vom XC/Tourenfahrer zum Enduro-Fahrer , also auch Freeride. Deshalb wären solche Strecken eigentlich interessanter für mich. 

Wo wohnst du eigentlich in OR? Eiche? Vielleicht kennen wir uns sogar. ^^


----------



## pemelman (3. September 2008)

Ne bin zugezogen, Student^^
Jo also die Trails am Frankenstein die wir ständig fahren sind wirklich klasse. Wenn du ne genaue Beschreibung möchstest wie man am schönsten von FS runterkommt sag bescheid.


----------



## nitro.1337 (3. September 2008)

Hehe, ein Student der nach OR zieht. Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört. 
Aber hast schon recht, man kommt mit dem Zug in 5 Minuten zur Lichtwiese, das is schneller als Innenstadtverkehr.
Hab leider kein GPS oder sowas, deshalb wird das schlecht. Aber ich denk ich werde in ein paar Wochen - wenn meine Verletzung geheilt ist und mein neues Bike endlich steht - nochmal hin und nen Tag die Trails testen. Vielleicht find ich da ja was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Wolf (4. September 2008)

nitro.1337 schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du eigentlich in OR? Eiche? Vielleicht kennen wir uns sogar. ^^



Hallo,
ich bin April/Mai 2005 nach OR (Eiche) gezogen und seit letzter Woche wieder mit dem MTB unterwegs.Da meine Kondition z.Z. noch nahe "Null" ist - könnt ihr mir Strecken empfehlen die einen absoluten Anfänger nicht überfordern ?

Gruß,Thomas


----------



## nitro.1337 (4. September 2008)

Die Strecke von OR nach Darmstadt Lichtwiese ist schön. Du musst zwar vom Eiche über die Dr.-Robert-Murjahn-Straße runter und an Caparol vorbei und am Kuhfalltor hoch, und der Berg ist nicht ganz so einfach (ich brauch so 4 Minuten von ganz unten bis ganz oben) aber dafür gehts dann durchgehend bis zur Lichtwiese fast nur bergab. Rückweg ist halt entsprechend umgekehrt. 
Ein Weg sind ca. 8km. Wenns mehr sein darf kannst du dann zum Oberwaldhaus fahren, einmal drumherum und wieder zurück, z.B. auch über Roßdorf wobei du hier dann den Großteil asphaltiert hast. Wenn du eine Fahrradwegkarte hast kannst du dir die Strecken da mal angucken, den Weg zum Oberwaldhaus kann man schlecht erklären. Nach Darmstadt/Lichtwiese geht es aber nur geradeaus und vor der Bahnbrücke bei Traisa rechts.


----------



## Thomas Wolf (5. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin Dienstag Abend die Reichenberger gefahren und dann "von oben" zum Kuhfalltor gefahren.Von da aus bin ich dann immer geradeaus zum Böllenfalltor gefahren.
Vorhin bin ich am Hochhaus zwischen die Felder rüber zum Bosch/Rexroth und dann am Modellflugplatz in den Wald und dann weiter bis kurz vors Fischbachtal,bin dann aber wieder zurück weil ich dann doch etwas schlapp gemacht habe - und die Wege waren teils ordentlich matschig...

Gruß,Thomas


----------



## nitro.1337 (5. September 2008)

Hat ja in der letzten Zeit auch gut geregnet. 
Aber was du da gefahren bist hört sich doch ganz gut an. Ich will auch endlich wieder fahren, bin aber gerade verletzt. Naja demnächst ist mein neues Bike dann auch fertig dann machts gleich doppelt Spaß.


----------



## LionelCSG (17. September 2008)

pemelman schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Wohne in Ober-Ramstadt und bin grad am ausprobieren was die Gegend hier so hergibt. Primär fahren wir eigentlich schon sehr schöne Strecken (Ober-Ramstadt -> Darmstadt Böllenfalltor -> Ludwigshöhe -> Eberstadt -> Frankenstein etc.)



Hallo Dennis!
Böllenfalltor und Ludwigshöhe sind schonmal eine gute Idee. Vom Böllenfalltor aus starten oft Touren der Melibokus-Biker  und die Ludwigshöhe ist auch ein Prima Start- und Treffpunkt für schöne Touren - z.B. auf dem Burgenweg oder auf dem Vogesenweg.
Wenn Du magst, könnten wir ja mal ne Tour unternehmen. Vogesenweg ist eigentlich immer ganz witzig, bin da kürzlich mit einem Freund unterwegs gewesen (vgl. Vogesenweg-Tourenbericht). So eine Gewalttour muss es aber natürlich nicht gleich sein 
Viele Grüße, Lionel


----------



## Alpha322 (3. November 2008)

Moin.
Ich bin zwar 2 Monate zu spät aber ich schreib einfach mal was.
Ich fahre immer Ludwigshöhe, Frankenstein und Prinzenberg. Bei der Ludwigshöhe gibts eine schöne Abfahrt die ca. 2 mins dauert (man erkennt den Weg an weißen Schildern mitten auf dem Weg). Frankenstein gibts natürlich endlos viele, jedoch habe ich in den Wäldern alle Wege mindesten 10 mal abgegrast. Hat jemand ne anspruchsvolle, neue Strecke?
Ich steh nicht so auf eine Tagestour sondern eher die Downhillvariante
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enduro Comp (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi....

suche Anschluss  

Wohne seit anfang 2007 in Ernsthofen.... komme ursprünglich aus Groß-Umstadt, und gehe dort immernoch mit meinen Kumpels biken.

Aber immer das Rad aufs Auto und hinfahren das nervt
(nix gegen die Kumpels).... hehe

Also wenn jemand interesse an geilen Abfahrten, Trailbau usw. in Ernsthofen und Umgebeung hat wäre ich echt HAPPY 

Gruß Fred


----------



## nitro.1337 (1. Dezember 2008)

Ließe sich evtl. sogar einrichten.
Ich fahr ja nur knapp 15 Minuten bis Ernsthofen mit dem Bike.
Is nur die halbe Strecke zum Frankenstein, und da der ja momentan plattgemacht wird könnte es sein dass ich dann ausweichen muss.
Nur jetzt im Winter bauen, ich weiß ja nicht. :-\
Oder hast du gemeint im Frühjahr so ca. anzufangen?


----------



## Enduro Comp (1. Dezember 2008)

Hey,

cool thx für die fixe Antwort....

müssen ja jetzt noch nicht anfangen zu werkeln...

Gibt ja auch in der Umgebung en paar Abfahrten die so schon sau fetz machen, klar kein Frankenstein oder North... Aber es geht ja auch um de Spass.... wollt meinen Tretpudel im Winter ja auch nicht einrosten lassen.

Und vielleicht weisst du ja auch en paar goile Strecken....

Gruß Fred


----------



## nitro.1337 (1. Dezember 2008)

Also ich persönlich hatte vor mal mit meinem neuen bike das Felsenmeer runterzufahren. Also nicht da wo die großen Felsen liegen sondern an der "Seite" da gibts schon fast ne Art Trail mit echt fiesen Steinen und so. Bin da schon ein paar Mal mit meinem normalen MTB runter, das war hart, aber ich denk mit nem richtigen Rad macht das schon Bock.
Ansonsten kenn ich leider nich soviel, nur schon uralte Trails die jahrelang brachliegen. Gibts bei mir zwei riesen Strecken gleich um die Ecke, aber wie gesagt leider nicht mehr befahrbar.

Grüße


----------



## Enduro Comp (2. Dezember 2008)

Das iss halt das Prob ich kenn in der Umgebung leider auch nicht viel.....

Müsste man sich halt mal auf die Suche begeben und mal schaun ob man was brauchbares findet....
Und im Sommer dann halt mit Rad und Schaufel.

Felsenmeer, ist da prinzipiel schon mal en guter Ansatz, kann mich an den Seitenweg nur aus Kindheitstagen erinneren. Und an den auch nicht wirklich...... hehe war ja viel geiler auf den Felsen rum zu turnen... 

Also wenn da interesse besteht waäre das schon mal sehr nice...

Gruß Fred


----------



## Enduro Comp (3. Dezember 2008)

Gibts hier ansonsten keinen der bock auf en Ausritt Wochenends hat

Im Winter is Biken schon sch.... und dann noch alleine  .....
ne keine lust! Aber ganz pausieren is auch mist..... jetzt zur Weihnachtszeit außerdem auch sehr fatal....

Also wenn interesse besteht einfach mal bescheid geben...

Gruß Fred


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Dezember 2008)

@Enduro Comp
Schau mal hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286379&page=77&highlight=melibokus

Gruss
chris


----------



## boxxxer (27. Januar 2009)

Hi, komme auch aus Ober Ramstadt, wohl bald Rohrbach aber ist ja immernoch die Ecke! Wie siehts aus, fahrt Ihr noch?

Martin


----------



## rayc (27. Januar 2009)

du könntest in Fränkisch-Crumbach bei www.rodensteinbikes.de mitfahren, die fahren wohl regelmässig. Details habe ich aber keine.

Oder schau bei uns (www.melibokus-biker.de) rein, da hast du fast täglich Touren ab Darmstadt, Bölle.
Es sind 8 Biker aus Ober-Ramstadt angemeldet, aktiv ist aber eigentlich nur chris-2k. Ihn könntest du dann anmailen für Touren ab Ober-Ramstadt.

ray


----------



## Enduro Comp (27. Januar 2009)

Hi Martin,

 cool endlich mal einer hier in der Umgebung.

Hab schon gedacht hier geht gaaaaaarnichts!

Also ich fahr schon relativ viel. mom hat mich zwar die Angina ans Bett gefesselt, aber ich denke ab übernächstem WE gehts wieder los.

Da bin ich aber schon am springenden Punkt. Da ich nicht ürsprünglich von hier komme, sich hier die ganze zeit keiner gemeldet hat und ich hier auch keine guten Trails oder ähnliches kenne, hab ich meine kleine FR/DH-Community rund um Heubach (Groß-Umstadt) von wo ich übrigens auch ürsprüngliche komme und wo ich auch jeden Stein kenne. 
Das bedeutet fast jedes WE Bike aufs dach und rüber zu den Kumpels

Was mich natürlich nicht davon abhält auch hier mal auf den Putz zu hauen.

Also wenn du bock hast lass uns mal was zusammen aus machen, oder ich nehm dich mal mit aufn Trip nach Heubach, das sind alles lockere Kollegen mit denen man super riden kann.

Also sach an

GreezFred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boxxxer (27. Januar 2009)

JA, können wir gerne mal machen! War heute das erste mal fahren seid 4 JAhren! Lange ists her! War kalt aber hat Spass gemacht, nur die Gabel und der Dämpfer wollen noch nicht so, brauchen wohl ein paar Km(oder wärme). Muß halt leider auch meistens viel Arbeiten, aber Sonntags oder auch ab und zu Samstags gehts bei  mir schon. Sobalds warm wird und Abends heller ist, auch gerne jeden Abend ne Feierabend runde! Muß abspecken! LOL!

Wohnst du in OB? NAch Heubach komme ich auch gerne mal mit, bin aber nur mit dem Radel Mobil, kein Auto habe!
Schick dir einfach die Tage mal meine NUmmer per PN, dann kann man sich ja mal treffen!

Grüße MArtin


----------



## Enduro Comp (27. Januar 2009)

Hey,

ich wohn in Ernsthofen.... Also quasi um die Ecke von dir.


Mim biken an sich gehts mir ähnlich..... Unter der Woche viel arbeiten und am WE viel biken, solange das meine Frau mit macht zumindest 

aber ich setzte auch große Hoffungen ins Frühjahr bzw. Sommer, damit man wie du schon gesagt hast mal schön ein Feierabendründchen drehen kann.

Wenns nach heubach gehn würde kein Prob hab Träger.

Aber würd sagen wir machen halt demnächst mal was fürn WE aus um hier mal die Gegend unsicher zu machen.

GreezFred


----------



## pemelman (27. Januar 2009)

reges Treiben hier in meinem thread...
Ich bin auch bald wieder bereit abzugehn. Allerdings bin ich gerade dabei mein Bike zu verkaufen da ich schon ein neues Canyon bestellt habe.
Das kommt erst Mitte März und ich bin bis Ende März im Urlaub. Wird wohl also noch eine Weile dauern bis ich wieder fahren kann 
Dann gehts aber ab^^


----------



## grzi (22. Juni 2009)

Seid ihr noch so rund um Ernsthofen/Felsenmeer aktiv?

Bin öfters mal auf der Durchreise und mir stinken die etwas langweiligen Forst- und Wiesenwege in der Ecke und würde die Zimmern-Trans-Felsenmeer-Passage gern etwas aufpeppen!

Z.Z. habe ich diverse Routen, wobei der längste Umweg der Rote Balken ab DA noch die beste Wahl ist - aber Sonntags ...  ... wegen der wandelnden Hindernisse auf den Wegen - nicht grade meine erste Wahl!

Den einzig schönen Trail hab ich bei OR gefunden - bergauf kaum fahrbar und bergab von nem quer liegenden Baumstamm an der normalerweise schönsten Stelle blockiert - ansonsten noch etwas viel Gestrüpp, dass da weg müsste - ist mir aber für Aufräumarbeiten meinerseits a biserl weit weg! 

So generell interessiert mich alles um OR, Modau, Ernsthofen, Herchenrode, Brandau, Beedenkirchen, Hoxhohl und was ich dazwischen an angehenden Siedlungen und Ortschaften vergessen hab... 

Gegenleistungen kann ich natürlich auch Liefern - kenne zwischen Main / Neckar / DA / AB auch das ein oder andere interessante Eckchen ...


----------

